# Soo I went to Verizon today...



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Today I stopped by Verizon in the mall near my house and decided to run some speed test on a few phones since I have recently gotten 4g in my area but barely get it at my house. Anyways there was a galaxy nexus, LG lucid, and droid charge sitting right next to each other so I ran speed test on all three and of course on my nexus as well. So here were the results after 3-4 tries on each
Lucid averaged out around 16-17 mbps with strong connection 
Droid charge stayed at 8-9 Mbps with strong connection
The stores galaxy nexus, I'm assuming it was still on 4.02 ran at 1 to 3 Mbps and sometimes going back and forth from 4g to 3G
My rooted galaxy nexus with cm and newest official leaked radios also ran around 1-3 mbps and also going back and forth between 4-3G 
That was an upsetting result, what a difference

Now my question is, are our radios that bad or is it software that makes the reception so poor? 
I'm sure that if I had that lucid at my house or even the charge I would be getting a solid strong 4g in my house. Lastly I played a little the all the other phones out there and there nothing in that store better than the nexus ( just my opinion ) the only problem is the radio situation.


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

luvtorev said:


> Today I stopped by Verizon in the mall near my house and decided to run some speed test on a few phones since I have recently gotten 4g in my area but barely get it at my house. Anyways there was a galaxy nexus, LG lucid, and droid charge sitting right next to each other so I ran speed test on all three and of course on my nexus as well. So here were the results after 3-4 tries on each
> Lucid averaged out around 16-17 mbps with strong connection
> Droid charge stayed at 8-9 Mbps with strong connection
> The stores galaxy nexus, I'm assuming it was still on 4.02 ran at 1 to 3 Mbps and sometimes going back and forth from 4g to 3G
> ...


Try rocking the radios from the unofficial 4.0.3 release, latest does not always equal greatest.

[Radios][VZW] All Radios in Flashable Zip - Galaxy Nexus - RootzWiki


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Very true but even the stock store galaxy nexus was running same speeds as mine. And to see such a big difference in numbers between nexus and the others phones is very disappointing. I love my nexus but starting to have this problem almost wish I hadn't ran those tests

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fortunately I have not had any signal problems. I just ran a speed test and was a little slower than normal, but was still pretty good. I hate these types of posts cause it makes me wonder just how fast the speeds would be on another phone. Here's a screenshot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I've hit 40mb/s downstream on the 4.0.4 radios but ive also noticed that this phone holds signal terribly


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

I would like to see comparisons to other Verizon 4g phones side by side with the nexus then tell me how good your connection really is. Its one thing to run the test by itself but when you put another 4g phone next to yours you will feel disappointed unless I just have a faulty radio.
Why are our radios this weak?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I would like to find a LTE phone that uses RSRQ other than the Nexus. AFAIK it is the only one.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> I would like to find a LTE phone that uses RSRQ other than the Nexus. AFAIK it is the only one.


RSRQ and RSRP results in your signal looking like it's far worse (lower) than it actually is as well for those that aren't familiar with the terms.

http://hazimahmadi.w...urement-in-lte/

http://lte-epc.blogs...p-and-rsrq.html

http://www-ee.uta.ed...ew_01162011.pdf


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

At my house my reception no matter what phone I have is pretty poor. We haven't had LTE for even a month but I just did this speed test.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Karnaj said:


> At my house my reception no matter what phone I have is pretty poor. We haven't had LTE for even a month but I just did this speed test.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is not "bad", you want bad? Go get a sprint device and speed test with it, LOL.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

No issues with speeds or data connection with me.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

housry23 said:


> Fortunately I have not had any signal problems. I just ran a speed test and was a little slower than normal, but was still pretty good. I hate these types of posts cause it makes me wonder just how fast the speeds would be on another phone. Here's a screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


See how inconsistent these results are? The three phones prolly used three different servers to run the speed test too. I wouldn't worry too much about it; I have one of the Nexis that has radio problems with the data cutting out and mine is still fine with speed tests. Network load is the biggest factor I think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

*throwbot* put your shirt back on please!!

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

cordell said:


> That is not "bad", you want bad? Go get a sprint device and speed test with it, LOL.


^ Yup lol. My phone in San Fran has hit between 19-24MBps down so seems as if you have other factors or something affecting your results.


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think I'm having problems with my nexus. I'm simply saying our nexus radio (software or hardware) is not as strong as other 4g phones on Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> *throwbot* put your shirt back on please!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!


See, I would, but I have this one little problem. I'm too sexy for my shirt.

Sorry I had to 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

luvtorev said:


> I don't think I'm having problems with my nexus. I'm simply saying our nexus radio (software or hardware) is not as strong as other 4g phones on Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, but the "strength" of a radio really just gives you better signal. The speed of that signal is in the network. I mean yeah, radios are different, but I think there's only one or two lte radios that Verizon uses so most lte phones have the same lte radios on Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Wish I had 4g in the office as I have a rezound and nexus here. Sucks because I can pull 4g about half a blockaway but at work I'm barely covered with 3g. I'll try to get a comparison between the two later today.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

cordell said:


> That is not "bad", you want bad? Go get a sprint device and speed test with it, LOL.


Wasn't saying it was bad was saying it was pretty good for a City of 250k unannounced LTE and a week before it went live Verizon didn't have a turn on date for me... lol
So I just fired up my old OG Droid for the first time since I got my Nexus.http://i.imgur.com/d3WPE.jpg the picture was bigger then I wanted to actually link to in the post so I edited it to be an outside link.

Karnaj


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Run a few test side by side and tell us what you get between the nexus vs rezound



kameleongt said:


> Wish I had 4g in the office as I have a rezound and nexus here. Sucks because I can pull 4g about half a blockaway but at work I'm barely covered with 3g. I'll try to get a comparison between the two later today.
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no issues with data loss or speeds, my 4g is actually faster than my home high speed internet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

At my disposal at work is a maxx, rezound, and a breakout. Don't laugh at the Breakout that phone even beats my nexus in 4g tests. The Motorola does the best sometimes getting triple the speed of my phone.

What I have noticed is the stronger the signal the more even the results. But put the phones in a 2bar area and that's where they pull away.

Test are done on a table, using speakeasy.net.. testing one by one. If you start the tests at the same time the speeds will be all over the place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Also Im on a new nexus it doesn't suffer from data drops, and I've seen I high of 30mb download.

You really need to test with another phone next to you to understand what the op is asking about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

One more with a different site and better result

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

luvtorev said:


> Run a few test side by side and tell us what you get between the nexus vs rezound
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Didn't get a chance to try today here is one of my nexus at home sucks my highest plan on uverse can't come close to my phone speeds. 
Now that I do this I'm realizing my home speeds are half what they should be.
Sent from my Gnex


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

Running with the 4.0.4 radios and I'm not having any speed issues. My download speed is faster than the phones you compared the nexus to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bro it also depends Popov the lie towers and how much use they're getting. Towers with less traffic are faster and stronger than the opposite.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Its not about having speed problems but simply a weaker radio signal compared to other 4g phones. Really sucks that a lg lucid mid-range 4g getting faster speeds than the nexus which is a high end phone.



jeff5891 said:


> Running with the 4.0.4 radios and I'm not having any speed issues. My download speed is faster than the phones you compared the nexus to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## anekdotos (Dec 31, 2011)

Bored at work so here ya go:

HTC Rezound (Stock)
Droid 4 (Stock)
Galaxy Nexus (Stock)
Galaxy Nexus (4.0.4 Liquid ICS v1.35 -- Radios: FC04 / FC05)

All speed tests were done immediately after each other, none were done simultaneously.



http://imgur.com/Vbulp


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't recall the radio I was on.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Just an FYI. The radios that we have in our Nexus are the exact same radios as the ones in the Droid Charge. It's the software that's holding them back in the Nexus AFAIK. It is upsetting my wife's Charge gets a much better signal than my Nexus sitting right next to it knowing it has the same radios.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

On the speed test app are you making sure all these phones you tested was on the same server? I know I can switch the servers and get drastically different results. On my thunderbolt I can go from 2 to 18 depending on the server. There are to many variables like tower traffic at the time of the test and even if they are all connected to the same tower. I dont worry about speeds. Just as long as it streams faster than it plays. I am happy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

I have always seen that HTC smartphones get better data speeds than Samsung. I have tested numerous LTE HTC and Samsung devices and seen this.And it was not just one area either. It was other people in other cities seeing the same thing.
I'm sure different manufacturers will have some devices get close to the same and some not so. Will it change with future devices? I don't know. I have zero hope that some software change will make our Samsung device as fast or faster than what HTC gets out the box. My Samsung device gets OK data speeds. Its not as fast as some HTC phones get but I am fine with that. I'm sure some people may feel threatened or upset about this but o well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I will summarize why your signal "sucks" compared to other phones. This all based on facts--not guesses, speculation, or tests that depend on factors one cannot control.

ALL other LTE phones (excluding the Nexus) are reporting the RSSI of the cdma 1x signal in android 2.3, NOT the LTE signal. Android 2.3 was not capable of properly reporting the LTE signal and support was added for it in ICS. The Nexus also uses RSRP to determine your signal. RSRP has a huge difference to RSSI (for example):

*RSSI = -79 dBm, RSRP = -93 dBm*

This is why a Razr or Rezound will show -79 dBm in the same spot a GNex will display -93 dBm. Go find someone with an ICS leak of one of those and check their signal next to a Nexus. Unless the OEMs kept doing what they were doing before (which sadly they might), they should show the signal to be nearly the same.

So, unless your data connection is dropping out constantly, it's just fine and not as bad as you think.

Before you start comparing your signal to other phones not on ICS, at least read this and look at this link to the Android source for ICS:



> Use LTE SNR and RSRP to set signal level bar.
> The LTE signal strength level is the smaller one
> between lte rsrp level and lte snr level if both
> rsrp and snr are valid.


*↑↑↑ Android ICS source even says it uses the RSRP for LTE. ↑↑↑*

*↓↓↓ THEN....if you look down at some of the code you see things like ↓↓↓:*


```
<br />
	/**<br />
	 * Get the CDMA RSSI value in dBm<br />
	 */<br />
	public int getCdmaDbm() {<br />
		return this.mCdmaDbm;<br />
	}<br />
	/**<br />
	 * Get the EVDO RSSI value in dBm<br />
	 */<br />
	public int getEvdoDbm() {<br />
		return this.mEvdoDbm;<br />
	}<br />
```
*↑↑ Which is what CDMA phones were using before ICS. ↑↑*

If one is still in disbelief, then you can go back and look at the Android source for SignalStrength.java back in say like 2009/2010 and note that there is no mention of RSRP anywhere because it was not used yet (only mentions of RSSI are there).

Still don't believe me? Well go compile the source and change the following method in SignalStrength.java to return the cdma signal strength instead:


```
<br />
/**<br />
* Get LTE as dBm<br />
*<br />
* @hide<br />
*/<br />
public int getLteDbm()<br />
{<br />
// return cdma signal being used instead (i.e. if evdo is -120db it's not being used, so look for which is closer to zero)<br />
	 return this.mCdmaDbm > this.mEvdoDbm ? this.mCdmaDbm : this.mEvdoDbm;<br />
// commented out below<br />
// return mLteRsrp;<br />
}
```
And then watch your signal get "better."



Rythmyc said:


> It is upsetting my wife's Charge gets a much better signal than my Nexus sitting right next to it knowing it has the same radios.


↑ It's not really "better." It's (the Charge) just measuring something different (the RSSI) to obtain the signal which isn't even related to LTE.

But...if one wants to believe whatever voodoo makes one signal "worse" than another then I guess that's everyone's right. I give up trying to convince


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Just an FYI. The radios that we have in our Nexus are the exact same radios as the ones in the Droid Charge. It's the software that's holding them back in the Nexus AFAIK. It is upsetting my wife's Charge gets a much better signal than my Nexus sitting right next to it knowing it has the same radios.


Or the antenna.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Well to bump an old thread I just put a rezound vs my nexus on speed test and my phone doesn't show 4g only 1bar 3g and the rezound is on 2 bars 4g speed is mediocre at best. I here are the pics and test were done simultaneously side by side. 
The gnex is screen shot of course rezound was pic from gnex
Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well if that's on 3g that's not bad at all. On 3g for my bolt I am lucky to get 600.

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Well if that's on 3g that's not bad at all. On 3g for my bolt I am lucky to get 600.
> 
> Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


The rezound says 4g and nexus showed 3g

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Or the antenna.


Maybe you're holding it wrong. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> Maybe you're holding it wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The antennas for the device are actually located at the very bottom of the phone to prevent those things from happening usually. Just random information.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> The antennas for the device are actually located at the very bottom of the phone to prevent those things from happening usually. Just random information.


Hmm. I was thinking top left.. simply bc when using a lot of data that's where my phone gets the warmest. From a traditional right handed grip it made the most sense to me as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Hmm. I was thinking top left.. simply bc when using a lot of data that's where my phone gets the warmest. From a traditional right handed grip it made the most sense to me as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, have to find the source where I saw them again now.

EDIT: (Pretty sure those are the antennas at the bottom of it there ↓)

http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-analysis/resources/recent-teardowns/2012/03/samsung-galaxy-nexus-i515-lte-version/


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

kameleongt said:


> The rezound says 4g and nexus showed 3g
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


Yeah like I said if the gnex was on 3g then that's a good download speed. So yeah I know it is on 3g duh

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Hmm, have to find the source where I saw them again now.
> 
> EDIT: (Pretty sure those are the antennas at the bottom of it there ↓)


Makes sense, wasn't arguing just stating I've been incorrect in my thinking all this time, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Makes sense, wasn't arguing just stating I've been incorrect in my thinking all this time, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


never thought you were, just wanted to verify it myself.


----------



## bwanshoom (Sep 13, 2011)

That would indicate it's your processor then, the biggest source of heat.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Top left is where the radio chipsets are located (see the pictures in the link), which is why it gets hot using lots of data. Chipsets were made by VIA and Samsung. The CPU has little to do with it (underclock the cpu and tether and see how hot it will still get).


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

How much longer before we see a cooling fan installed in these phones like computers have. I was thinking of setting of a type of dock with a fan on it to try to keep the phone cool. I have stuck it in the AC unit and keeps it quite cool lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soundman (Sep 4, 2011)

Pardon me for busting in here but I'm getting tired of crappy connections. I live in the middle of a booming verizon footprint for cdma and LTE. And....

I remember in the old days (2 years ago on 3G) when I was doing voice commands or whatever google calls them for saying "call so-and-so" etc. And "Navigate to "cheeseburger" etc. This was on an HTC Inc. It just worked.

With the Nexus as often as not I get "waiting" as a result of the phone not having data. Hell people, the retired 70 year old with a flip phone has already pulled out his glasses, scrolled through recents list and made a call while my POS gnex is "waiting for effing data". See above again where I said "I live in the middle of a booming Verizon footprint". The same footprint where all the voice commands used to work like a champ. Before recommending I swap out my phone see below where I tell you I have 2 gnex and 2 OSes. Are you going to say I have 2 bad phones?

Oh sure the bars are blue even and shows 3 or 4 bars (yes I have read the post and understand gnex report sig strength differently and even know how to read sig strength in dbm). I'm not talking about reporting signal strength. I can be a 1/4 mile from a tower and have max bars. I'm talking about "use", "application" "real world". The damn phone just does not have data too many times throughout the day. I have 2 gnex also. One running stock, that I just recently upgraded to the re-released 4.04 from Google and one running aokp M5 with latest radios. Doesn't matter. Two different devices, two different OS... doesn't matter. They both suck.

This weekend I'm in "the country" where we only have 3G. I barely have service. Oh... but the Moto RAZR we have here, has 3 bars (which means a good 3G signal in moto parlance). Oh it's not just bars for show either on the moto. Make a voice call on moto. Crystal clear. Make a voice call on gnex and you get "where the hell are you" from the other party cause I'm breaking up so bad. Oh yeah, data is spotty too.

So I've got two samples personally, can do side-by-side real world comparison with razr. And the gnex blows chunks people. I will never buy another sammy phone. Period. They can suck it. Whew I feel better now. Next.... Tell V to shove it too with all their LTE crappy network data outages resulting from a mish mash of authentication issues.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

This is why I always say wait till a new phone has been out for a bit. When it gets past its hype and cool factor and people posts how they truly feel on how the phone performs. Its a known fact that Sammy phones are not the best for reception. Hell look at the Droid charge and how people pulled their hair out about dropped signal and all. The gnex seems to have the same radio system as the charge so no shock on the gnex has the same problem.

If the gnex is the pure Google experience? I think I'll pass and keep using my thunderbolt that can do basically everything the gnex can plus working calls and data.

Now you know why the Verizon Guy keeps saying can you hear me now? He's using a gnex phone lol

Sent from my COR3SOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Soundman said:


> Oh sure the bars are blue even and shows 3 or 4 bars (yes I have read the post and understand gnex report sig strength differently and even know how to read sig strength in dbm). I'm not talking about reporting signal strength. I can be a 1/4 mile from a tower and have max bars. I'm talking about "use", "application" "real world". The damn phone just does not have data too many times throughout the day. I have 2 gnex also. One running stock, that I just recently upgraded to the re-released 4.04 from Google and one running aokp M5 with latest radios. Doesn't matter. Two different devices, two different OS... doesn't matter. They both suck.
> 
> This weekend I'm in "the country" where we only have 3G. I barely have service. Oh... but the Moto RAZR we have here, has 3 bars (which means a good 3G signal in moto parlance). Oh it's not just bars for show either on the moto. Make a voice call on moto. Crystal clear. Make a voice call on gnex and you get "where the hell are you" from the other party cause I'm breaking up so bad. Oh yeah, data is spotty too.


So you understand they measure signal differently and then you use the bars for the reading on the Moto? Try using a readout that will give you the same readings on both: http://codingcreation.com/android-apps/SignalInfo.apk (app I made to give you all the signal stats more info in the pinned topic). I haven't had anyone try it with a device on gingerbread yet and would like someone to try.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah but still should get the same basic reception no matter what what phone. It just seems the gnex has more internal issues than is being let on to. It can be said that from postings the majority of gnex owners are having issues over the ones that don't. So it deals with a quality build issues. Be it the phone being put together or the antenna system being made that's going in to the phones. Sammy or Google won't look in to it as its too much money on their part. Wish you could have recalls on phones like you can on so many things. Or inact a lemon law lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Reception and bars are 2 different things. Bars aren't even a scientific measurement and may not even be measuring the current data connection you are on. For all you know, they may be measuring 1x or 3G (which is most likely the case for anything pre ICS). They're whatever the manufacturer feels like showing and also depends on the phone. I just sigh any time someone mentions bars. Bars are what normal users that don't even root their phones are supposed to be using. Maybe I think too much of people on the forum(s), dunno.

I have an app to show what everyone is really getting (and it should work on any device greater than Android 2.2) and I have yet to see anyone not on the Nexus really take the time to show us. Until we see some stats, I call BS on most things.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

When I said signal I was talking what's being broadcast from the towers and not what the phone shows. Why I think that if you have many different phones hold a reception in an area that a gnex can't. I would say something is more wrong with the hardware of the phone.

Don't think I am trying to argue with you. It's just that it seems the issue is more with the phone than the broadcasting area.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> When I said signal I was talking what's being broadcast from the towers and not what the phone shows. Why I think that if you have many different phones hold a reception in an area that a gnex can't. I would say something is more wrong with the hardware of the phone.
> 
> Don't think I am trying to argue with you. It's just that it seems the issue is more with the phone than the broadcasting area.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I believe this too. As much as I hate to admit it, there is a problem with this phone getting a signal in places where my Fascinate used to get great service.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I have heard people who switched from a thunderbolt to a gnex say they can't pick up nothing but the bolt worked fine. We all know how the bolt is with keeping a signal at times. It's something Google and Sammy really need to look in to and come up with a fix.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soundman (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, ignore my reference to bars. Yes bars can be programmed to display anything to serve as a placebo. Got it.

Now if gnex had zero bars all the time with -120dbm but worked fabulously, then of course I wouldn't care about bars or dbm. But, that's not the case. No matter HOW the gnex is reporting signal strength (and I know you've gone to great lengths to clear this up) if the performance sucks then that is the true measure. I know from experience when gnex says -120 dbm on signal strength that performance will be degraded accordingly as compared to -67dbm. On the other hand I have plenty of data issues regardless of signal strength but I think that's more of a Verizon issue. This post was about being in a single location for 3 days and seeing spotty performance compared to the razr in the same room. That's not looking at bars that's looking at "reality".

Should I ignore gnex signal strength when the gnex displays an "x" and has no service? I'm glad gnex is firmly in the future when reporting and "measuring" signal strength. Please appreciate what I'm saying here. The razr worked great and gnex sucked wind. You could put tape over the bars and I would know that.

I've had gnex since launch day. I have experience. I only express this frustration after 5 months of living with the device. I'm not someone who picked it up today and came here to rant. You have done a wonderful job trying to explain how the gnex is misunderstood. I feel I don't need to know any of that unless I was comparing bars and not real world performance. I'm comparing real world performance. That was my real point in mentioning that I know these devices report differently. Because I know that's going to be the first response.



yarly said:


> So you understand they measure signal differently and then you use the bars for the reading on the Moto? Try using a readout that will give you the same readings on both: http://codingcreatio.../SignalInfo.apk (app I made to give you all the signal stats more info in the pinned topic). I haven't had anyone try it with a device on gingerbread yet and would like someone to try.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> When I said signal I was talking what's being broadcast from the towers and not what the phone shows. Why I think that if you have many different phones hold a reception in an area that a gnex can't. I would say something is more wrong with the hardware of the phone.
> 
> Don't think I am trying to argue with you. It's just that it seems the issue is more with the phone than the broadcasting area.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Nah, I didn't think you were arguing. I've read other posts you made before on rootz.

Perhaps what you are referring to is the Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR)? It's shows how well the device is able to hold a signal with the current tower it's connected to more or less. Higher the SNR number, the less likely the signal will drop out and how also how well your connection speeds/throughput will be.

If you grab my app and watch the SNR number on the Nexus for LTE, you'll see it jump around quite a bit, even in good areas. Though when it jumps around a lot in a poor area, it's a good indicator your signal may potentially drop out. I'm really curious to see how much the SNR jumps around on other devices. That would be a good indicator I think of issues. Though I need people with other devices to help out. I might break down and start pestering people in other LTE devices forums soon, lol.

Personally I think the power output for the antenna was intentionally restricted to keep down battery drain on the device when it's idle. Although the chipset for the LTE is made by VIA, it is still using tech licensed by Qualcomm. Now that might not make sense exactly (lowering the power output for the signal), but less signal would most likely consume less power overall as I would wager most people use their device in spurts with data than using it constantly. It would drain more when it's in use though of course from having a crappier SNR.

However...all that is just speculation until we can get some more signal statistics from other LTE devices. It could be more than some artificial restriction imposed on it. Though the Nexus does have an overall better battery life to me than my Thunderbolt ever did.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ok here is the screen shot of your app on soab 1.4 and as the pic shows I am on 4g. Hope this helps you. I know you was looking for gb and this is on a bolt.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks!

Is that an AOSP ROM or is it based on Sense?

I would guess that whatever it is, it's using the signal strength there to map to your bars on LTE. I know HTC does something weird with that, but I'll have to go look again in Slayher's source. I'll have to see if I can get anything else to come up on there and if you wouldn't mind trying again later if I figure something out? I do have a TB, but it's kind of dead as far as being used or I would test myself.

It does all sort of confirm what I was figuring was true with GB and before on Android (though I need to find some rezound owners and compare with them on GB and on their ICS leak), in that the typical means to figure out connection information is limited to CDMA/1x.

The -1 values should be N/A. I'll have to fix it.

EDIT: the -88db is also what shows under your device settings/status too, right?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah that's sense 3.5 and the 88 is basically what is shown under the about phone settings. I wouldn't mind testing for you. I don't have nothing else to do lol. I can try other sense roms if you want

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah that's sense 3.5 and the 88 is basically what is shown under the about phone settings. I wouldn't mind testing for you. I don't have nothing else to do lol. I can try other sense roms if you want
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If you could try an AOSP ROM sometime that would probably give the most notable difference due to the RIL being home brewed.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

This is thundershed aosp based off cm7










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Darn, it doesn't seem to show much else (other than the RIL being screwy which we already knew, lol). Thanks for taking the time to try it for me though.

It's weird it shows it as being on cmda when it's on LTE (for both). That method to determine that was taken directly from the API. The method was something like isGSM(), where it would show as LTE/GSM if that were true and CDMA/EVDO otherwise.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah miui was the same exact readings as aosp if you was wondering about miui.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

As much as i hated my bionic and how minimal development was for it, i could at least pick up 4g in certain spots in my house, where as my gnex can only pick up 4g outside, which sucks.. I hope it's just a software issue that will get straightened out..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

